# Vintage NOS Raleigh Bar Tape/Ribbon



## hopkintonbike (Jan 31, 2020)

I think I have tracked down the brand of "ribbed" plastic tape used on 70s era Raleigh drop bars as being Bluemels, hoping for confirmation from knowlegable CABERS as well as any sources of white, black, and lagoon blue, Todd


----------

